# Weather Routing--Predicted Wind.



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

I have just been reading about the PredictWind service on the Sail World site. Is/Has anyone used this service and, if so, what are your impressions?


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I have played around with the free version and have not been impressed. It is simply based on GFS models and the wind and seas state info from Zygrib will give me the same info for free. Weatherunderground gives me radar, cloud cover, etc. Perhaps the paid version is better, but I haven't found a reason to want to pay for it when many of my current resources provide the same or more info. Chuck


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

CapnChuck said:


> I have played around with the free version and have not been impressed. It is simply based on GFS models and the wind and seas state info from Zygrib will give me the same info for free. Weatherunderground gives me radar, cloud cover, etc. Perhaps the paid version is better, but I haven't found a reason to want to pay for it when many of my current resources provide the same or more info. Chuck


Chuck--

Were you using it for the routing function or merely local predictions?


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually both. Used it for info on Gulf of Mexico crossings.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

CapnChuck said:


> Actually both. Used it for info on Gulf of Mexico crossings.


Ah...thanks for that. Have you by any chance used/looked at the routing functions in MaxSea? If so, what do you think? (Lately, we've been using PassageWeather for projections and for the last 45 years the Eric/Susan Hiscock method for routing, FWIW...)


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't used MaxSea. For passages we use both PassageWeather and ZyGrib. They usually give me as accurate a forecast as we can find anywhere. Both are GFS based but also have other model options. Chuck


----------

